
Show HN: Email collection form for indie makers and MVPs - manceraio
https://tuemilio.com/
======
mtmail
When processing end-user PII data (I see email address combined with IP
address) you need a privacy policy. When registering the website owner doesn't
seem to have to agree to a terms-of-service governing the processing, so who
owns the data isn't specified.

The API seems to return HTML documents on error, e.g. curl
[https://tuemilio.com/api/v1/lists"](https://tuemilio.com/api/v1/lists") when
not authenticated.

The API has X-RateLimit-Limit headers. Those aren't explained in the
documentation.

~~~
manceraio
Thanks for the feedback.

